# Automatic Volume Controls



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Any new Directv Tivo should have automatic volume controls because NBC networks such as USA have taken to lowering the volume on late night movies and then raising the volume on commercials. If you should fall asleep during a movie you are blasted awake during the commercial break. Automatic volume controls would provide a level playing field.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That would have to be a feature of your TV or A/V receiver. 

Now, TiVos that tune a digital signal directly should have an "audio compression" setting. All my satellite receivers do.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

That's not a bad idea.


----------

